# Lack of Insurance Leaves Calif. EMT With $300,000 Bill



## VentMedic (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=13001&siteSection=1

This is a sad but all to familiar story. I'm sure some of you may know this young man personally but intimate details are not needed for the purpose of this thread. However, I'm sure we all wish him well.

Not everyone without insurance is a deadbeat, junkie, street person or some of the others that EMS providers like to complain about. Some are just like many on this forum. 




> Apr. 26--On the same day that Daniel Rona qualified for healthcare coverage through his job as an emergency medical technician, an SUV slammed Rona's motorcycle as he was riding in Santa Monica.


 
If you ride a motorcycle, explore all options for insurance coverage. Knows the insurance laws for your state. 

Rona explains his position:



> Even before his accident, Rona knew the risks of being uninsured, especially because he rides a motorcycle. Rona said he had tried to obtain temporary insurance to cover the three months before his company's health insurance kicked in, but because he was making $8.50 an hour he couldn't afford it. Then came his accident.


 


> He was propelled more than 20 feet and landed on his head, breaking his cervical spine and injuring the frontal lobe of his brain.
> The accident occurred on Jan. 18, 2009, three months after Rona had started working for Gerber Ambulance Service. The date also marked the end of the waiting period for him to qualify for employee healthcare insurance, but Rona -- *then 21 -- had not yet signed the paperwork to start the coverage.*


 
Regardless of how young you are, know your benefits and get the insurance paperwork out of the way as soon as possible.



> The new federal healthcare overhaul could affect Rona in a variety of ways because of his youth and the severity of his injuries.


 


> Under the new law, however, starting in 2014 insurers will no longer be able to exclude adults with preexisting conditions from being covered.


 


> Starting this year, the new law will allow children to stay on their parents' policies until they turn 26, as long as they can't obtain insurance through their employer.


 
Stay informed. Know what new laws will mean for you.  Read the fine print in your insurance.


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 26, 2010)

A tragedy, but unfortunately an all-too-common story.  There's an obvious tension between the need for people to have healthcare they can afford, and the understandable desire for doctors and other healthcare professionals to make money.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 26, 2010)

In fifteen-years I have never had to sign for health insurance, there is an effective date.  No signture was ever required from me.

I agree it is sad.

I also think its sad that they would pay this person 8.50 an hour.  So basically he had to decide between health insurance, food and shelter, sickening.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 26, 2010)

So um, maybe I missed it in the article... but if the other driver was at fault like the story claims, why isn't he suing for health cost from the other drivers insurance?

And if he IS suing, how is this even a news worthy story considering he would than not have to pay the bill?  



Am I missing something?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 26, 2010)

not only that, but he was involved in a motor vehicle crash.  usually (in NJ anyway) any injuries would first go to your car/vehicle insurance, and then your medical insurance would be secondary.

and if he only makes 8.50 an hour (which  means he would probably make more flipping burgers, but i digress) wouldn't he be eligible for charity care from the hospital?

Sucks that it happens, but there has to be more info.


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 27, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> not only that, but he was involved in a motor vehicle crash.  usually (in NJ anyway) any injuries would first go to your car/vehicle insurance, and then your medical insurance would be secondary



Motorcycle policies don't have PIP, so it doesn't work that way if you crash your donorcycle.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 27, 2010)

*I case managed people without insurance for a couple years.*

In our county, at least, if you have any other source of income you cannot receive county assistance, and that includes a pending lawsuit once it is filed.

Like I say, get fubared here and you disappear off the screen; lose your job, lose your home, people stop listening and looking at you, and the only friend you wind up with is the attorney who may shave his share off your settlement leaving you with not very much.

1. Get off the cycle. Get some steel and a shock absorbing steering column around you.
2. YES, sign the insurance. No skin off thier nose if you don't and when you get pranged they don't have to pay.
3. Do Not Delay Getting Help. Contact government sources and ask about programs to help you. Approach any potentially involved insurers. Tal to a lawyer but do not file suit until you are covered.
4. If the lawyer pays your bills awaiting trial, make sure if they lose you don't have to pay them back 100% if at all. Ask about fees for copying, notarizing, etc. before you pick a "no bill unless you win" shop, and get it in writing.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> So um, maybe I missed it in the article... but if the other driver was at fault like the story claims, why isn't he suing for health cost from the other drivers insurance?
> 
> And if he IS suing, *how is this even a news worthy story* considering he would than not have to pay the bill?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, you missed the entire point of the story and the post.

The article is about how a catastrophic illness or injury can happened to anyone, in any profession and at any age. It illustrates that you don't have to be the stereotypical uninsured to be caught in a situation where there either isn't insurance or not near enough to cover everything. 

It is good to take a close look at your own insurance coverage for your car and health care plan as well as life and disability insurance. 

For those who are considering Flight as an occupation, here is a great guide to look over. Some of it can also apply to those who work on ambulances or any profession.

http://www.flightweb.com/filemgmt/datafiles/EMS_preparedness_guide_v3.pdf

This might sound like a depressing thread but with the number of deaths and disabilities in HEMS and EMS agencies over the pass few years, one should make sure they have some plan for themselves and their families.

It is generally the personal tragedy from injury or illness that doesn't make headlines or the one which isn't always considered newsworthy that is the most devastating to someone and their family. This article just happens to be about an EMT working for $8.50/hr for an ambulance when he had a severe motorcycle wreck that cost $300,000 in medical bills. But, despite all of what he has been through, he still has his goals even while still dealing with insurance issues.



> But Rona is about to give up that coverage to pursue a dream. He plans to enroll in a nursing program at El Camino College in Torrance in the fall, and his long-term goal is to become a doctor.


 
The article continues after that to discuss some of his options for insurance.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 27, 2010)

Perhaps we should take up a donation to help out a fallen colleague?  Anyone know if that has already been started?


----------



## Bloom-IUEMT (Apr 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Am I missing something?



Damnit I was going to say "the point of the story" but Vent beat me to it. So....yeah.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2010)

*Vent, good points , and a skintch further*

The personal devastation is great also, and money won't absolutely fix it. We had a local detective who was a community activist, fifteen year veteran in the dept., heck of a guy. Then, a teen driver argiuing with her mother while getting some wheel time on her learner's permit pulled out in front of his motorcyle (he had just transferred to moto patrol) and put him in the hospital for four months, leaving him unemployeable and with finite insurance. The only financial saving grace was it happpened on the job; if he had been a EMT, without his union-negotiated benefits and probably not being on the job at the time...nada.

Personally, this excellent citizen was suddenly jerked to a halt, and became far more dependent upon loved ones and strangers to operate.

And the girl was devastated. No idea what the financial hit for them was, but you can bet his insuror went after theirs, then maybe them as well.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 28, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Perhaps we should take up a donation to help out a fallen colleague?  Anyone know if that has already been started?



I'll ask around, but I'm hoping the other driver was insured and damages were covered. The city it happened in is covered by the company he worked for, so hopefully they absorbed the cost of transport out of courtesy, but that still leaves $298,000 of unpaid bills from hospital/recovery expenses.


----------

